# Ford Unveils 'New' 1965 Mustang



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Is this cool or what???

Ford Unveils 'New' 1965 Mustang | Fox News


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Buddy of mine is building a 69 Camaro from a Dynacorn body> Replacement Body Shells -A Rust Free Beginning To A Brand New Old Car


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I like that 49-54 Chevy pickup shell . . My son and I built a Cobra a few years ago and I am thinking about something to build next, Both GM and Ford are now selling crate engines with all the electronics so that they are street legal . . we had to get an exception for the Cobra


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Finally, and its not made of fiberglass which is good.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I had a 51 Chevy 5 window and sure would like to build one . .


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Start with the frame > Street rods, hot rods and rat rod frames and chassis


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

We got the frame for the cobra from Factory 5 . . they also make one for the chevy PU . .


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

They'll ship it to you this week get the jack stands ready


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Gotta make room in the garage . .


----------



## Warborg (Oct 27, 2011)

Can't deny it's very cool...just wish it came with more.

I'm only good with the drivetrain.


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

WHOA!! I was just thinking about this! In the October _Top Gear_ Magazine, there is an article on a California tuning company that got a 1969 (I think) Mercedes 190SL, and put a SL600 underneath! I wondered whether you could do the same with a mustang, but this is just as cool


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Probably could . . it's a lot easier with a frame made for the engine/drivetrain and body. You tell the fabricator the engine, transmission and rearend and they make one that accomodates the body you intend to use.

This was ours:

Pictures by JSimpson65 - Photobucket


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Ooudestomp said:


> WHOA!! I was just thinking about this! In the October _Top Gear_ Magazine, there is an article on a California tuning company that got a 1969 (I think) Mercedes 190SL, and put a SL600 underneath! I wondered whether you could do the same with a mustang, but this is just as cool


West Coast Customs?


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

Yeah, something like that... I nearly stated dribbling when I saw it...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

They have done a couple on TV, 69 Camaro on new Camaro chassis, 67 Charger on a 2010 Chassis, the end product looks good but I have reservations how well they will hold up over time


----------

